# SNAP My new vintage Aquadive I have one two



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

I have ordered a Isofrane in black for it, I do like the Aquadive watches LOL hope you all like it


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats! It looks like it is in great condition. Fantastic pick up... selling at a good price ?  No, seriously, I am sure this is a great pick up to your collection!


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats Jeff, another stellar addition to your collection:-!

Cheers
Shannon

BTW.... great photos!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

What is not to like, great design and presentation, enjoy.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Super duper cool design!


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks all


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)

Jeff, you are the Aqua-diver! Another nice piece to add to a legendary collection. B


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Brad


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE that Aquadive!

Wear her with pride. What an amazing timepiece.


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I love the watch, fantastic detail set into the insert.


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

congrats on a nice piece:-!


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

Congrats
Wish my body had lasted as well 

Stu


----------



## john111 (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice acquisition jeff good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Mulder (Dec 11, 2013)

I think she deserves a nice "YELLOW" isofrane.


----------



## Newton (Feb 18, 2006)

That AD just takes cool to a way new level. Looks AWESOME !


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks all


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Where do you keep getting these from? !  
I've been after one for ages!!!!


----------

